# reluctance at groomer



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Katie went to the groomer this week and my husband (who always takes her) mentioned that she seemed reluctant to enter the building. Apparently she was fine after he walked towards the door and called her. She walked in and went straight to the waiting area (I think it's a little bed). 

I completely trust the groomer. I've seen her with her own dogs and other dogs she's handled and everyone looks happy and she and the dogs look at each other adoringly. Others have noticed the same thing. So, I don't suspect mishandling or anything like that.

Still, I worry that Katie's not happy about the grooming experience. Is this something I should be concerned about? Is there something I could or should be doing? Or, do I just worry too much? I mean, Katie could have been momentarily distracted by a deer or squirrel that my husband didn't notice.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I tend to think grooming for dogs is like the dentist for most people: you don't like it, but you go and it's not the worst thing ever. That's how Kabota acts about it, anyway.


----------



## Maryanna (Jun 14, 2013)

She could have been distracted by smells or something she saw outside; she might have wanted to potty or mark a spot; depending on the weather she could have been anxious (thunderstorms always seem to make dogs more anxious even if they're not scared of thunder; and dogs can hear thunder many more miles away than we can; we always see a change in the dogs when the weather stinks); maybe she thought she was going to the vet and she doesn't like going there? It could be a number of things, including she just didn't feel like going towards the building for her own reasons or she really wanted to stay riding in the car (some dogs love that). You should ask the person who groomed her how she was on the table. Many times we groomers notice if a dog is acting differently than usual and I always mention it to their owner. But since she was fine once she got in the door, it doesn't sound like she has a problem with the groomers.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks. So bottom line, I worry too much.  (not the first time I've heard that) As far as I know, she was fine the rest of the time and I know the groomer would have said something if she had been off. 

Doesn't like the vet - ha! We went today for heartworm meds and a weight check - she practically pulled me up the steps and through the door. "Hey, this is that great place where they give me treats and attention! Yippee!"


----------



## Maryanna (Jun 14, 2013)

LOL...we all worry to much at times  And it's great she likes the vet, and the groomers; it's always nice to know they're not stressed going to either place. I have a couple of dogs who get so excited when they come in to see me and I love it (not sure if it's because I send a toy or organic treats home with them, or because they get lots of hugs and kisses during the groom, lol). My own two dogs are the only ones who aren't happy since it's 'Mommy' grooming them and they'd rather be running around the shop playing with the other shop dogs or getting ears rubs from the other groomers


----------



## RunsWithDogs (May 19, 2013)

I don't skip happily into a dentist or doctors office...your dog is not going to be thrilled about going to the groomers. It's just a fact of life! I'm still the only person that can trim my German Shepherd's nails. She's not mean at all but she does like to twist, turn, buck around and generally be a nuisance...and i've done every trick in the book..playing with her feet, going slow while she gets treats, etc.. some dogs have just made up their mind that "this sucks". It's for their own good though! If you trust your groomer that's all that matters! Tell Katie to suck it up and enjoy a nice treat after!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> I tend to think grooming for dogs is like the dentist for most people: you don't like it, but you go and it's not the worst thing ever. That's how Kabota acts about it, anyway.


Yeah, this. The first time we took Watson for a bath (at a self-groom place) he trotted right in. The second time, he balked at the door. Getting a bath and trim isn't really fun for most dogs, but as long as she doesn't appear to be anxious or upset by it, I wouldn't worry. 

You could bring it up to the groomer and maybe stage them with treats right inside the door to get her inside with a positive attitude.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> I tend to think grooming for dogs is like the dentist for most people: you don't like it, but you go and it's not the worst thing ever. That's how Kabota acts about it, anyway.


Totally agree with this too. Alannah is super excited and visits with her groomer....right up until she gets ready to take her over to where the tables are. Haha. Then she is like, "oh my gosh, I remember this place, and I don't like holding still. I thought we were just visiting the nice ladies this time!"

So, I wouldn't be worried. Completely normal.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

I wish I could get a groomer for Zack but they won't do him as he is too much and too big. I have to do him myself which is hard work but has to be done.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Just thought I'd update after Katie's most recent grooming appointment. Apparently she went right in, jumped into the tub, then onto the table, and then back to the tub. Guess she's fine.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Some people will actually say they leave a vet clinic / groomer / boarding facility because the dog was afraid to go in the building. I find it silly because what does the dog understand? I think we give to much credit in what they understand sometimes. They go in and has a experience usually with needles or funny sounding things, ( nail clipping EEE! ) other dogs barking in a room full of echos, Funny smells, being locked away from their fav people. Its scary to so many of them! 

My dogs who spend a lot of time at work with me at the animal clinic ( which is also a boarding and grooming facility ) and usually enjoy themselves I spoil them there and they get to visit with people. they usually have a blast. but they will plant their feet in front of the clinic and I have to drag them inside. Each for different reasons. Flash HATES being locked in a kennel for even 2 min severe separation anxiety. every time we go there he thinks I am going to leave him and cries like im never coming back cause I left him there boarding once 4 yrs ago ( he was treated well he just has super separation anxiety and that was the first time I found that out...he does not board anymore.) Vader hates getting groomed lol he loves water but hates being washed in the tub. Leo does not like other dogs barking makes him edgy. but that is enough to make them not want to come in lol I have to DRAG Vaders big butt into the doors sometimes attempt to carry his 90lb bulk through the door. Like he was seriously abused oh gosh a bath! >.< ( he jumps in the bathtub with me if he gets a chance ) I manage this clinic and my dogs hate it seems silly. And I am there with them the entire time giving them love and treats >.< its the way the dogs understand things.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Fade said:


> Some people will actually say they leave a vet clinic / groomer / boarding facility because the dog was afraid to go in the building. I find it silly because what does the dog understand? I think we give to much credit in what they understand sometimes. They go in and has a experience usually with needles or funny sounding things, ( nail clipping EEE! ) other dogs barking in a room full of echos, Funny smells, being locked away from their fav people. Its scary to so many of them!
> 
> My dogs who spend a lot of time at work with me at the animal clinic ( which is also a boarding and grooming facility ) and usually enjoy themselves I spoil them there and they get to visit with people. they usually have a blast. but they will plant their feet in front of the clinic and I have to drag them inside. Each for different reasons. Flash HATES being locked in a kennel for even 2 min severe separation anxiety. every time we go there he thinks I am going to leave him and cries like im never coming back cause I left him there boarding once 4 yrs ago ( he was treated well he just has super separation anxiety and that was the first time I found that out...he does not board anymore.) Vader hates getting groomed lol he loves water but hates being washed in the tub. Leo does not like other dogs barking makes him edgy. but that is enough to make them not want to come in lol I have to DRAG Vaders big butt into the doors sometimes attempt to carry his 90lb bulk through the door. Like he was seriously abused oh gosh a bath! >.< ( he jumps in the bathtub with me if he gets a chance ) I manage this clinic and my dogs hate it seems silly. And I am there with them the entire time giving them love and treats >.< its the way the dogs understand things.


Thanks for sharing your experiences! I adore Katie's groomer - my biggest fear is that she'll decide to retire. I considered myself very fortunate that we can take Katie to her as she only grooms two days a week and, I've heard, that until Katie, she's never groomed a dog she hasn't bred (or isn't showing).


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Glad to hear everything went well for Katie's last visit!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

deege39 said:


> Glad to hear everything went well for Katie's last visit!


Thank you!


----------

